# Difference between TPM on '09 & '12 wheels



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Clearly there is a difference, I swapped the wheels off my '09 onto my '12, and the TPMS doesn't work. So I need to swap them out. 
Which ones do I get? Or does it matter?

This style (they look very similar to the ones on the '09 wheels with metal looking stems etc)










Or this style?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Probably the early style, check the mhz on them

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Probably the early style, check the mhz on them
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


That's the frequency at which they "talk" to the computer? How would I find out the correct mhz required by my '12 Routan?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Look on Ebay and find a pic of one. It's clearly listed on them, I forget of hand the mhz

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

